# مقرارات الهندسة الصناعية ,,مستوي ثاني



## محمد العربي2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد للة كملت مستوي اول هندسة صناعية وقريباً بدخل مستوي ثاني 
حبيت استفسر عن المقرارات والمواضيع الدراسية التي ياخذها الطالب في مستوي ثاني 
جميع المقرارات وماهي المواضيع التي سوف ندرسها في هذة المقرارات حتي يمكنا الاطلاع ومتابعة الدكتور 
وهل المقرارات للهندسة الصناعية متشابهة بكل الدول 
عندنا بالجدول 
ميكانيكا هندسية 
ميكانيكا حرارية 
هندسة كيمائية 
تصميم بواسطة الحاسب
انجليزي تقنية 
معادلات تفاضلية 
مبادي هندسة كهربائية 
لكن اريد اطلع علي فهارس المقرر


----------



## محمد العربي2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمني ان تساعدوني وتعطوني الرد


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بأي دولة أنت؟

وماذات تقصد بالمستوى الثاني هل تثصد السنة الثانية تخصص هندسة صناعية أم السنة الأولى بعد السنة الاعدادية

..................


----------



## محمد العربي2 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

انا من اليمن 
اما مستوي ثاني يعني "السنة الثانية تخصص هندسة صناعية"


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (13 أكتوبر 2012)

قسم الهندسة الصناعية > المقررات العلمية بالقسم

الرابط بالأعلى لمعرفة المقرارات...

لاحظ أن المنهج والمسميات تختلف من دولة الى أخرى...ومن جامعة الى أخرى!
​


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مع ملاحظة ان نظام الدراسة بالجامعة اعلاه

منح درجة البكالريوس للدارس بعد انهاء 5 سنوات من الدراسة السنة الأولى اعدادية ويبدأ التخصوص من السنة الثانية أي الأولى بعد الاعدادية


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (13 أكتوبر 2012)

منتديات قسم هندسه صناعيه

المنتدى بالأعلى قد يفيدك


----------



## محمد العربي2 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لك علي الاهتمام 
كنت بحاجة الي مثل هذه المعلومات والروابط


----------



## محمد العربي2 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

كذلك محتاج روابط علي صفحة الفيس بوك من صفحات ومجموعات خاصة بالهندسة الصناعية لاني اغلب الاوقات داخل الفيس بوك


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثامر القثامي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

